# Versus... Grimgor Ironhide (7th)



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Grimgor Ironhide (suggested by Master Andael, melforn and Inquistor Aurelius). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, Grimgor Ironhide, how do you combat arguably one of the best value killing machines in the game? His feasome stat line gives him 7 strength 7 attacks, he is ItP and along with his unit of Black Orcs is subject to hatred. All this with a good number of wounds and reasonable toughness value make him almost obligatory for competitive O&G armies.

So how do you plan to combat him? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you just rely on shooting and artillery and hope your opponent fails the armour save enough? Are you always able to counter with tarpit or equally powerful units? Immune to Psychology (p53, WFB 7th)


----------



## skadi (Dec 23, 2008)

treeman anchient with annoyance of nettlings.

causes terror, has a powerful artillery attack (strangleroot), a great statline, and enemy only hits on 6's in a challenge. oh, and he has treesinging, so he can move the trees to help him.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Shoot him. Every time I've used him, his entire unit eats longbows, handguns, or whatever. Now that I think about it, I don't think I've ever managed to get him into combat. Admittedly, everyone around here seems to play some kind of absurd gunline army, and I have a sterling record of something like 2-150 with my Orcs, so maybe you should just ignore what I have to say on the subject of Fantasy for the time being. However, I think that if you avoid him and cut his unit down to size with shooty things, he's really nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't generally use him as I am not a fan of him in anything but competition games, but his main weakness from the point of view of an O&G player is the fact he is on foot. He is a monstrous number of points for a character in greenskin terms so he needs to be in combat for the majority of the game to win his points back.

You can bet most O&G players will have him towards the centre of the battleline to face off against their opponents hard hitters and characters and maximise his use. I tend to shield his unit as far as possible with fast cavalry and a support unit to stop flank attacks and encourage my opponent to commit heavily to the combat. I find most players will send their best unit against him which is usually a good thing for me, but if they send a tarpit unit I will try to counter it with the support unit (usually NGs with a few fanatics), freeing up Grimgor and chums to go play elsewhere. My ideal situtation is to get in to combat early on with an expensive unit and character and keep chewing through my opponent turn by turn.

To counter that I would suggest lots of shooting, tarpit units that are kitted out for the job (it is no use just sending cheap units at him as he will break them in one turn, pursue and cause havoc), counter units such as Archaon with friends or character killers like *skadi's* treeman with nettlings.

I think the most successful counters are massed cannon fire or true tarpits such as a big zombie unit with a few supporting casters.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Flank the unit with something killy!
Blood Knights, Grail Knights, Minotaurs or whatever you have in your army. Just be wounds enough to deny ranks for them, kill a bunch and watch the Orks run away and take Grimgor with them:laugh:

As Squeek pointed out he is a walking killing machine, but walking is the key word. He aint quick, take advantage of it and he wont be a huge problem.

For killing the actual model Grimgor there are lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of ways of doing that.
Either you outcombat him: Bloodthirsters, Keepers, Archaon, correctly made Dwarf Lords, specifically kitted High Elf Princes or the like if you have.
Or shoot him: Hammer his unit to dust and CannonSnipe him when there are few left.
Or spells: There are lots of spells that can ruin his day, all depending on which Lore of Magic you have!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

KHOLEK. =). Ass wipes on Archaon.

Pit of Shades (as always, for combat heavy units) works well. But with the basic Orc initiative, you're going to need something nice to slow him down. And that big heavy armour won't help him, against the Cloying Quagmire of Nurgle.

Wood Elves have perhaps the easiest way to defeat him. A correctly positioned wood, sang into place before Grimgor will slow him down a lot. Waywatcher behind that wood with killing blow arrows, then run away, shooting as the lead them around the battlefield.

I've seen someone who's so successfully micromanaged (there's no other word for it, it was like a RTS game, seriously) his Wood Elves, that his 3 Spellsingers and archers were able to run rings, fleeing charges, moving away, shooting behind with 360 degree LoS, that he lost only one model, and that was because the bolt thrower manage to finally hit (with a BS 2, it was quite funny, at Long Range, Skirmishing, in a hard cover wood).

Didn't get in combat once, just treesang all over the place, in the sense that he was very lucky to get the heavily wooded map.


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

Another good way is to use chariots, the impact hit's go off before combat so theirs a good chance he will die before combat, or it's also a good idea to give him a cannonball to the chest.


----------



## Xanthell (Dec 30, 2008)

i ussually mortar his unit and then hellblaster it... then handgunners and outriders with 3x multiple shot... if that doesnt work... well i get scared... and trhow flagellants at him. not one of my lords can stand up to him toe to toe... except maybe the war altar with van horstmans amulet  hello str 7 and 7 attacks with a 4+ ward and 5+ regen to grimgors now str 4 with 2 attacks


----------

